# NCEES® released a new practice exam for the Electrical PE Exam



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jan 25, 2018)

In case you missed it, in addition to the new exam specifications this year NCEES® also released an updated edition of their official practice exam for the Electrical Power PE exam. 

Scared yet?  

Don't be. 

The main takeaway is that surprisingly there are only 7 new questions on the new practice exam, the rest are exactly the same. 

In addition, some of the exam subjects that were removed on the new exam specifications are still on the new practice exam. This means you need to be prepared and ready to solve these types of problems even though they are no longer on the updated specs, so be careful here. 

Also, each of the new 7 questions that appear in the updated NCEES® practice exam are NOT any of the new subjects that were added to the new exam specifications.

What does this all mean?

Well, I think it supports my hunch that the new subjects are areas that were previously being tested on and NCEES® is trying to be more clear about their expectations by updating the exam specifications.

At this point, if you are taking the PE exam then you should be asking yourself these following questions if you want to be prepared:


Should I buy the new $39.95 NCEES® practice exam if I already have the older practice exam?

What are the subjects of the new questions on the updated practice exam?

What subjects did the new questions replace that were on the older practice exam?

What subjects are still on the new practice exam that have been removed from the newer exam specifications?

Is there any other insight that can be gained by comparing the new practice exam to the new specs? 

Does this mean the PE exam is harder?

We did the research for you and just published a new article to address all of the above and more.

You can read the full length article here: Electrical PE Review - New 2018 NCEES Practice Exam for the Electrical Power PE Exam

As always, if you have any questions I would be more than happy to answer you.


----------



## PE Aspirant (Mar 15, 2018)

Could you please tell me the question numbers that are changed in the new exam book? A friend of mine has a new version and he can send me copy of those new questions.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 6, 2018)

I have the new 2018 NCEES practice exam (copyright 2017) and an older one (copyright 2011). 

The questions that are different in the new 2018 practice exam are: 122,126, 135, 503, 508, 526, and 527.


----------



## kai_engineer (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi all,

I have the old exam book but I don't have the new exam book.  Is there anywhere I can find the new questions?  Can you please kindly post those new questions only?

Thanks,


----------



## StrugglingEngineer (Apr 9, 2018)

kai_engineer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the old exam book but I don't have the new exam book.  Is there anywhere I can find the new questions?  Can you please kindly post those new questions only?
> 
> Thanks,


The NCEES practice exams are copyright material; I don't think you will find any willing participant on this board to post the problems for you word-for-word. Your best bet is to purchase a new copy for $39.95 or find a co-worker / friend to scan the new problems for you. Good luck on the exam on Friday!


----------



## Kalika PE (Apr 9, 2018)

4



kai_engineer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the old exam book but I don't have the new exam book.  Is there anywhere I can find the new questions?  Can you please kindly post those new questions only?
> 
> Thanks,


Four of the new exam questions can be found on the NCEES website for the Power PE Practice Exam preview.

https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/352

Hope this helps!


----------

